# Catalog B-tree Problem?!?!



## bkaron (Apr 26, 2004)

Ok, I went to my local RadioShack today and picked up a cable splitter (catalog # 278-785) so that I could "split" an internet connection. I ended up restarting my computer about 10 times (give or take) resetting the ip and trying to get the darn thing to work (I restarted because of this 'not related' http://www.macosx.com/forums/showth...t=Login+Problem  any way, before I could fully test the splitter my PowerBook started to hang/stop, right after login (before the desktop picture) But it sounded like it was thinking, so I held down the power button and gave it another go. same thing, the only difference was that it started earlier, at the "gray screen". Next I started up in "Single-User Mode" and ran fsck -y. That hung/stooped at "checking catalog file". After this I got my Panther CD 1 and started up from that and ran Disk Utility. Since I can't take a screen shot, I'm going to type it out as best as I can.


This was the error message that appeared on top of Disk Utility:




*First Aid Failed*

Disk Utility stooped repairing Macintosh HD because the following error was encountered: 

The underlying task reported failure on exit.​



This is what the Disk Utility screen said after the message:




*Repairing Disk for "Macintosh HD"*

 - Checking HFS Plus Volume
 - Checking Extents Overflow File
 - Checking Catalog File
Keys Out of Order
 - Rebuilding Catalog B-tree
The Volume Macintosh HD Could Not be Reparied.

*Error: The Underlying Task Reported Failure on Exit (-9972)*

0 HFS Volume Repaired
1 Volume Could Not be Repaired




So, what do I need to do to correct the problem, *With out doing a clean install!*


Thanks
 - Brandon


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 26, 2004)

you always run the risk of 'wacking' your OS, or the disk file structure when doing a series of forced-shutdowns.

You need a 3rd party disk repair tool such as:

DiskWarrior - make sure you use version 3 or newer.


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 26, 2004)

Use Drive 10 or Disk Warrior. Boot from the CD and have it repair the problems. Apple recommends that if Disk Utility can not repair, to use a third party utility. 

You may need to have it scan & repair twice or three times until it passes all tests.


----------



## bkaron (Apr 26, 2004)

Is there any other way? I'm not made of money, In fact, I wish I had some money for gas! I really don't feel liek beging my Grandma


----------



## Arden (Apr 26, 2004)

Sure, there's the quick and painless way of doing a complete reformat and rebuilding your entire computing life on that machine completely from scratch.


----------



## bkaron (Apr 26, 2004)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaa... I ran Disk Utility one more time and its fixed, yaaaaaaaaaa.. I don't have to spend 70 bucs, yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...


----------



## Arden (Apr 26, 2004)

Or there's that....

Good job.


----------



## bkaron (Apr 27, 2004)

Nooooooo... It didin't work! But not ALL hope is lost. I have a frend that is prity good with linux and he might know a way to fix this


Andy: "Do you guys know what filesystem MacOS is running on?"


----------



## bkaron (Apr 27, 2004)

Oh, N/M But what does HFS Stand for?


----------



## Captain Code (Apr 27, 2004)

Hierarchical File System.  OS X uses HFS+ though, which is an extension of HFS.  B-Tree is a binary tree, which is a way of sorting an index for really fast index searches.


----------



## bkaron (Apr 27, 2004)

Now your starting to sound like Andy! Do you think there is any way to fix the file system with out having to spend 70 dollars or rebooting?


----------



## Arden (Apr 28, 2004)

Legally, no.

And do you mean rebooting or reinstalling?  Big difference there.


----------



## bkaron (Apr 28, 2004)

Legally! What are you talking about, It's my computer

Re Installing


----------



## Captain Code (Apr 28, 2004)

He means you can't get DiskWarrior for free.  I don't know of any other free disk utilities other than fsck and the OS X disk repair utility, but maybe someone else does.


----------



## bkaron (Apr 28, 2004)

Andy typed in 

"fsck_hfs -pr/dev/disk0s9"

This is whats going on as we speek:

Checking HFS Plus Volume
Checking Extents Overflow File
Checking Catalog file 
Rebuilding Catalog B-tree
Rechecking volume
checking HFS Plus volume
Checking Extents Overflow File
Checking Catalog File
Checking Multi-linked files
Checking Catalog hierarchy

......


----------



## Captain Code (Apr 28, 2004)

Looks like it should fix your problem cause it's rebuilding the b-tree and disk catalogue.


----------



## bkaron (Apr 28, 2004)

It knda worked! Now my computer starts up extemly EXTRAMLY slow. I think im just going to buy the program. I have never defragmented my HD and im shure if I buy this program I will be happy  

Thanks for all your help guys ::love::


----------



## bkaron (Apr 28, 2004)

Im at the apple store as we speek, and the guy said I have a bad HD. So im going to send it back to apple and do an apple T


----------



## Cheryl (May 1, 2004)

Brandon, 

And did it correct your problems?


----------



## bkaron (May 2, 2004)

Nope, not one bit! I'm so mad at apple right now, words can't express my anger  This is why. I called Apple and told them that the guy at the Apple Store told me that I had a bad HD. The guy on the phone said that I still had a few moths left on my hardware coverage, but I no longer had phone support. So, in order for the people at Apple to determine weather or not it's a hardware or software problem  they needed a credit card number, and if it was hardware problem I wouldn't be charged a dime, but if it turned out to be a software problem _(Ex. Corrupt OS)_ I would get charged 50 bucks!

Now my question to you. Is that right  I have hardware support but no phone support, so they need a credit card number? They wouldn't help me at all  The guy accidentally said that It might be a corrupt OS, so instead of spending 50 bucks and have him tell me that I do have a corrupt OS, I went and got Disk Warrior, its 20 bucks more, but I was almost positive that it would fix the problem. Just my luck, IT DIDN'T so I need to frekin' reinstall my OS! All and All, I'm extremely upset at apple for putting me in a corner like that, and I don't have any more money  

I have one more question. I do every thing possible to keep my mac running at tip top shape. I have every maintenance program imaginable and Im always doing fsck -fy. Then all the sudden I shut down my computer and I have a corrupt OS, WHY  IT'S NOT FAIR


----------



## DeltaMac (May 3, 2004)

Yes, that's right, full phone support is not available after the first 90 days, unless you have AppleCare. The Apple Store can determine if the HD is in fact bad, which sounds like a good guess. And they can replace the drive under warranty. And they can sell you AppleCare, which would be money well-spent for a PowerBook. And you would be able to call Apple about any issues, including software for the full length of the warranty.


----------



## bkaron (May 4, 2004)

They sent me a box   it's an HD prob


----------

